
The Rise and Fall of the Fireman’s Pole - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-fireman-s-pole-1618281408
======
Terr_
Is there a _practical_ reason why slides haven't caught on? They're
intrinsically safer, and you can also send gear down them if necessary.

------
cafard
" it's one of the last reigning symbols of the antebellum firehouse."

Antebellum in a US context used to mean "before the Civil War". There have
been a bunch of wars since 1878, so I'm not sure how the word applies.

------
Detrus
Trade offs to avoid lawsuits. Poles are dangerous. Stairs are 30 seconds
slower and you can also fall on them, but there won't be safety lawsuits.

Sleeping on the floor where car maintenance is performed is also dangerous,
there are extra fumes and toxins.

------
thesteamboat
Why not install a hatch or some such around the base of the pole, so that
there is only a large hole in the floor when it's needed?

------
coldtea
Is it just me, or does "The Rise and Fall of the Fireman’s Pole" sound like an
XXX movie title?

